

Magma – A new way of building isomorphic JavaScript apps - conatus
https://github.com/vilmosioo/magma

======
jonny_eh
Cool stuff.

Seems similar to a JS library I created that isn't specific to Angular.

[https://github.com/JonAbrams/apiPrefetch.js](https://github.com/JonAbrams/apiPrefetch.js)

------
jonsterling
flagged for #isomorphic

